# The biggest lesson you learned in 2009



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

So everyone has made a mistake in the past year either from a plumbing or business standpoint. Which is the biggest mistake you made that taught you an important lesson in 2009?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

That every drain that is backed up has some form of caustic chemical in it no matter what the HO says. They will lie in court about putting chemicals in the drain.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

that wasn't chocolate on my fingers


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I made so many business mistakes this year, I don't even want to talk about it! The recession has been intense.

I learned a lot though! Mistakes and hardships can be great lessons.

Then again. I survived. That is a success all its own I guess.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Starting a business as the economy was tanking then they made the recession official. Somehow was able to stay open learn to adapt to changes in life and paying bills. Learning when to care and not to listen to peoples B.S. Going to bed wondering did I do it right. Blocking out peoples problems It's just business and I have to put food on the table.

I learned God Must listen he made the phone ring during my darkest hour.

What I have learned during this recession is extremely valuable lessons. When business Is booming I can handle it and when business is Bad I can Handle that to.
In a way I'm glad I started during a recession. It got me used to dealing with hard times right away not later and not knowing how to handle it.
Trial by fire and I walked through it.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ordering material on a "the P.O. is in the mail."

Job got canceled 2 days later.

This was some high dollar speciality stuff.

Luckily I was able to get the order stopped before I got stuck.

I thought I could trust them. Never again.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

missing the yellow page deadline. And pretty much all of what unclog said.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Theres alot of people with plumbing license's that are complete f'ups:thumbsup: and shouldn't have them:thumbsup:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

*No **MATTER who I know*, there will be a NTO(Notice to Owner) on any new construction jobs I do. I am tired of giving away labor and material. That lesson learned a big way in May with someone I have dealt with for years, it maybe a loss I can never recover and in this economy a 5 figure hit took me back a little. I am glad to see this year come to an end..


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

*to get the check before we leave*

one guys son plays wide receiver for denver #15 he said left check book in floridia said will mail it.the other guy from the car lot said would send it home with my nieghbor the next day .learned to get the money or take our pipe and leave


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

1.Murder the journeyman that said he did an air test and didn't. (This was an expensive PITA)

2.Don't get into a screaming match with the safety officer. (I'm still payin for that one)


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> 1.Murder the journeyman that said he did an air test and didn't. (This was an expensive PITA)
> 
> 2.Don't get into a screaming match with the safety officer. (I'm still payin for that one)


Damn please do tell about both of these!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

What have I learned... hmmm. Well lets say the top ten things I learned:

I can do a better job with internet web building and SEO than some guy that wants $$$ per month
To get money down on a job before you order the equipment, got stuck with two battery back up systems.
Never trust a person that says " You can trust me"
Nothing in life is free, and if someone does give you something for free question it, screw the old saying "Never look a gifted horse in the mouth"
Drum machines rule over sectionals
Copper is better than pex
PVC is better than ABS
Cast Iron is better than PVC
No matter how much you try to tell people the way to do things to code they do not care, the want to do hack job and want your approval.
If you want things done right do it yourself


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Not to push TM buttons, he takes things too serious on here. :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I learned, that a new "contractor'' that wants to hire me, to check their license, and their criminal history. I'll never get that 2,500.00 from april. I know it.:furious:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Not to push TM buttons, he takes things too serious on here. :laughing:


 I'm a complex individual and you haven't pushed my buttons...but I would like you to know I have a bakers dozen of mexicans crankin out threaded brass tailpieces as we speak.:laughing: HAPPY NEW YEAR:smartass:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I'm a complex individual and you haven't pushed my buttons...but I would like you to know I have a bakers dozen of mexicans crankin out threaded brass tailpieces as we speak.:laughing: HAPPY NEW YEAR:smartass:



At least I'm locked into your memory, I'll be there till the day you get Alzheimer's :laughing:.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I made a few. Cant recall the worst, but I do learn from them.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Mistakes? I've made a few, but then again, to few to mention...


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

The best thing about 2009 is, it will be over in 4 1/2 hours.

The best thing about my short term memory loss is, I wont remember it tomorrow.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Mistakes? I've made a few, but then again, to few to mention...



But did you do it your way?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> But did you do it your way?


Always have, always will... Happy New year!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tried working for family who owns a heating business. Got treated roughly, and burned. Still trying to correct some of the blow-back. 
Moral of the story: Don't trust anyone; especially family.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Accepting credit cards is a must during a recession.

Don't follow the pack and lower your prices just to get work. A lot of companies did and it did not lead to more work. We held our ground this year and made a profit! :thumbup:

Business is business - leave personal feelings at home. Everyone seemed to have a sob story.

Biggest lesson - if you have a feeling you might get stiffed on a job, WALK AWAY - YOU WILL!!! Always trust your gut.

All in all, our biggest lessons were learned the previous year so this year went much better.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

Always treat your suppliers with decency and respect, even when they screw up. I've always been pretty good to the guys behind the counter and salesmen at supply houses and it seems to have paid off, I'm finding a lot of them are willing to go out of their way to give me the best prices possible because of the way I've treated them. I'm currently getting better prices than my old employer at the 3 supply houses I most frequently visit even though I'm running cash accounts with them (trying to avoid any and all debt right now) and spending substantially less. If you treat people well they want to see you succeed and a lot of people will try to give you a helping hand in doing it


HONOR YOUR COUNTERMAN.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Well said Dankman,

I've always found at the supply house I mainly frequent that the counter guys are quite good to deal with and I treat them with respect and try and make their jobs easy. I've seen them deal with a bunch of dumbasses and most of the crap I hear the dumbasses complain about is really their own fault. 

I know one guy, who was laid off from the company I work for, who went and found a job with another company and he would put orders through and he would blame the counter guys everytime he screwed up and forgot to order something. The counter guy told me he has done it at least 10 times at one point, trying to show off to his boss. But I know they usually get them right for the most part.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

dankman said:


> Always treat your suppliers with decency and respect, even when they screw up. I've always been pretty good to the guys behind the counter and salesmen at supply houses and it seems to have paid off, I'm finding a lot of them are willing to go out of their way to give me the best prices possible because of the way I've treated them. I'm currently getting better prices than my old employer at the 3 supply houses I most frequently visit even though I'm running cash accounts with them (trying to avoid any and all debt right now) and spending substantially less. If you treat people well they want to see you succeed and a lot of people will try to give you a helping hand in doing it
> 
> 
> HONOR YOUR COUNTERMAN.



I failed to mention that my former employer tended to treat some of their suppliers pretty poorly, they'd employ some pretty hardball tactics in order to get things their way.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Even though I've seen it happen a few times (maybe more ), I learned not to argue with TheMaster. Looking back, I should have realized what would happen but I just wasn't thinking. I won't make the same mistake in 2010.

























Or will I?:whistling2:







Paul


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

Never do any "extra's" at a job without the customer signing an agreement. Seems like they all want it for free. When they receive the bill they like to say that they didn't want that done so I am not paying you for it, or that you should have had it done quicker than you did so I will not pay you for all of the time.:furious:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Lessons learned from many, many years in this business. Don't whine...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Beware of the drop ear 90. Treacherous little buggars.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

1. Always have 2-3 three backups for every crucial tool you have.

2. Get signatures before you start work.

3. Education may make the difference between a paycheck and unemployment.

4. You're considered an idiot before they think you're a genius.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

If you want it done right, do it yourself.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Lessons*

1. With GOD everything is possible!! 

2. Always check with the state licenseing board to make sure who you hire is licensed.

3. Don't hire peope you know. They don't see you as a Boss.

4. On big jobs (Custome homes) break payment in 2 payments each phase. Example: underslab= total cost $1700.00 collect 50% before you set foot on property and invoice for the othe 50% when your finished. put in Bold leters if past 30 days late fee will apply.

5. Have a good lawyer to call when people will not pay.

6. I hate drain cleaning but will do it...

7. 06 F150 with short bed is really a PITA to work out of!

8.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

A lot of times it's not the product, it's the person installing it.

Be sure to charge what your worth. 

Learn the rules well, so that you know how to break them properly. If your 100% by the book 100% of the time, you probably won't succeed in business. 

Treat others as you wish to be treated. See Dankmans post, he's right. Same goes for loved ones, customers, friends, etc. This doesn't always work, but I promise you, it usually does.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I agree with most of yours*



3KP said:


> 1. With GOD everything is possible!!
> 
> 2. Always check with the state licenseing board to make sure who you hire is licensed.
> 
> ...



you read my mind.....except for #4....you should get 50% after the first rough slab, 25% after the second and 25% after the finish...that way they cant just finish the whole job after you do the hard in ground work..

and a short bed truck or van is worthless 


I trust in god and anything is possible, 

and that is why I keep my 9mm and my 22 Baretta both 
very handy in my truck....


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Put your trust in GOD. Putting my life in his hands has allowed me to achieve more in this bad economy than in the best economy.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Never trust the government, dont follow stupid laws


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*That the body cannot keep up with the mind*


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Do not use a 4 1/2" angle grinder without a guard. 

Trust me......


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Do not use a 4 1/2" angle grinder without a guard.
> 
> Trust me......


Ouch!


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Not paying attention when my son changed out our tv, internet, and telephone package, to a charter bundle.I went a whole year without any phone book ad, white or yellow, it went in under my wifes name, they used her credit card to make the change , but my phone kept ringing almost as much as in the past, loosing a good friend hurt more.


----------



## GerryinPA (Jan 4, 2010)

great thoughts here guys!

mine:

1. When a new customer tells you they have been through 3 plumbers before you on the same job, the problem might not be the plumbers!

2. The lower ball joint letting go on a 3500 dually service truck at 8am on a country back road.....will spill your coffee and wreck your under wear!:furious:

3. Hey, did you get all the tools, and check the packing nuts?.......to a helper sounds like ! did you eat all your veggies, and do your homework?....in russian!

4. gas valves/ thermocouples on Whirlpool water heaters .....SUCK!

5. Lastly, I'm damn glad we have always had a service work style company. I don't know what the new work guys are doing to stay alive!

G.


----------

